# [Xfce 4.10] Pas de miniatures (résolu)

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut @tous

J'ai réinstallé Gentoo sur mon vieux Pentium 4 car j'en avait marre de le voir ramer sous Ubuntu pour des trucs qui passait sans problèmes sous Gentoo (lecture d'un DVD, plein écran sur youtube....).

J'ai installé Xfce et tout marche bien sauf les miniatures pour tous les fichiers autres que les jpeg. Donc pas de miniature de png, pas de miniature de gif et bien-sûr pas de miniature de vidéos, Thunar est concerné mais aussi Ristretto (le logiciel de visualisation d'images), il affiche bien les images dans la fenêtre principale, mais pas dans sa barre de miniatures.

Pour les pistes que j'ai déjà exploré.

- J'ai d'abord cherché du coté de ffmpeg, mais il marche bien et puis je me suis rendu compte que les miniatures ne s'affichait pas non plus pour les images et et les polices.

- Je suis passé en ~x86  (pour avoir la gestion des volumes dans Thunar), ça na pas résolu ce problème.

- J'ai vidé ~/.thumbnails qui ne contient que des miniatures de mes jpg et pas de sous-dossier "fail"

-  J'ai regardé les formats supportés par gdk (gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders), y'a bien les png etc. De toute façon les icônes s'affichent bien dans les menus donc... 

- tumblerd est bien lancé, mais il ne semble pas travailler, quand j'ouvre un dossier avec des images il n’apparaît pas dans lsof.

- j'ai rien lu de notable dans le .xsession-errors

- les "useflags" concernés sont tous "set".

- revdep-rebuild OK.

Bref je sèche   :Confused:  Et le petit s'impatiente, c'est son ordi maintenant, j'ai rippé ses DVD dessus et comme il ne sait pas encore lire, les miniatures lui sont indispensables pour identifier ses vidéos favorites.Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Wed Aug 22, 2012 12:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

je n'ai pas idée précise mais si ça marche avec un type et pas les autres alors que les supports sont bien installés, ne serait-ce pas un pb de config/paramétrage dans le thunar ? sinon une association des type-mime mal gérée ?

Et auquel cas forcer l'update de la db peut être...   :Idea: 

Edit: Je pense que tu as déjà fouillé un peu partout mais le wiki d'Arch pour thunar semble indiquer le besoin de progs tiers pour les videos (portage inside : media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer) mais un commentaire d'un bug ouvert à ce sujet semble plus indiquer les gstreamer plugins... A voir ou tester p.e. ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai ffmpegthumbnailer installé en dépendance de tumbler, je vais voir du coté de gstreamer ce qu'il y as d'installé.

Perso j'aurait plutôt pensé à une dépendance oublié, j'ai pas la imlib2 d’installé alors qu’elle est généralement très utilisée, suffit qu'il manque un DEPEND pour qu'un programme se configure sans. Mais la solution pour tester (emerge imlib2 && emerge -e world) est à oublier sur un P4, même avec distCC. Si un utilisateur de xfce chez qui ça marche peut peut dire s'il a la imlib2 d'installé, avec si poss la sortie de ce script http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=252571 pour libImlib2.so.1

----------

## brubru

Si ça peut aider, dans /usr/lib/tumbler-1, j'ai le binaire + les modules pour chaque type de fichiers

```

for i in  $(find /usr/lib/tumbler-1 -type f); do ;  echo $i; readelf -d $i | grep NEEDED ; done

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-poppler-thumbnailer.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpoppler-glib.so.8]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libcairo.so.2]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-pixbuf-thumbnailer.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-jpeg-thumbnailer.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libjpeg.so.8]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-gst-thumbnailer.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgstreamer-0.10.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libz.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libdl.so.2]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libxml2.so.2]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-ffmpeg-thumbnailer.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libffmpegthumbnailer.so.4]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-font-thumbnailer.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libfreetype.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libz.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libbz2.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/plugins/cache/tumbler-xdg-cache.so

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpng15.so.15]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

/usr/lib/tumbler-1/tumblerd

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libdbus-glib-1.so.2]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libdbus-1.so.3]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libtumbler-1.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

readelf /usr/lib/libtumbler-1.so -d | grep NEEDED

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgio-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgobject-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgmodule-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libgthread-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [librt.so.1]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libglib-2.0.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

```

et si je lance tumbler en ligne de commande, je vois les messages de ffmpeg (je pense) quand je génère des miniatures

A ta place je chercherai à lancer tumbler en mode verbeux, peut-être avec une variable d'environnement, genre TUMBLER_DEBUG=...

pour imlib2, mes seuls paquets en dépendances dessus sont:

```

sudo cave fix-linkage --library libImlib2.so.1

[...]

   media-libs/imlib2:0::gentoo 1.4.4 to ::installed replacing 1.4.4

    X bzip2 -doc gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png tiff zlib build_options: symbols=compress -optional_tests -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: target (libImlib2.so.1), media-gfx/scrot, media-libs/giblib, x11-misc/skippy

r   media-libs/giblib:0::gentoo 1.2.4 to ::installed replacing 1.2.4

    build_options: symbols=compress -optional_tests -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: target (libImlib2.so.1), media-gfx/scrot

    280.91 kBytes to download

r   media-gfx/scrot:0::gentoo 0.8 to ::installed replacing 0.8

    bash-completion build_options: symbols=compress -optional_tests -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: target (libImlib2.so.1)

    72.58 kBytes to download

r   x11-misc/skippy:0::gentoo 0.5.0 to ::installed replacing 0.5.0

    build_options: symbols=compress -optional_tests -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: target (libImlib2.so.1)

```

Et aussi, comme les ordres à tumbler sont donnés par dbus, vérifie que cela fonctionne bien (besoin d'un dbus en mode session user lancé)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'était finalement bien gstreamer le coupable, le pire c'est que j'ai lu le topic pointé par boozo mais comme je n'avait pas tumbler qui restait "coincé" sur les vidéos j'ai pensé que c'était pas la même chose. Je n'explique toujours pas pourquoi cela bloquait aussi les png etc.

Tumbler dépend de gst-plugins-base ce qui est largement insuffisant, faut installer gst-plugins-meta avec tous les useflags blindés   :Very Happy: 

En tout cas merci à tous   :Wink: , il semblerait que la imlib2 ne soit plus si utilisée qu’auparavant.  Me reste plus qu'à installer un navigateur web et comprendre pourquoi gstreamer le lit pas mes dvd "non css" malgré gst-plugins-dvdread.

----------

